# Your thoughts on shoegaze



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

Here are a couple bands to get you started. I personally think there should be a post-shoegaze or shoegaze revival. 

Slowdive

Lush

The Daysleepers


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow.

That is probably the worst music I have ever heard. And I've listened to the stuff on your FA.


----------



## Aden (Oct 10, 2010)

This is my thoughts on shoegaze


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Wow.
> 
> That is probably the worst music I have ever heard. And I've listened to the stuff on your FA.


 
I know you enjoy "trolling" this man but really

Shoegaze OWNS you and your shitty Nirvana bootlegs

Respect the Slowdive my brother
Respect

Honestly, I don't care for My Bloody Valentine or The Jesus And Mary Chain but I love Cocteau Twins

[yt]XMJxF7UWV9M[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Oct 10, 2010)

What the fuck is your avatar?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> I know you enjoy "trolling" this man but really
> 
> Shoegaze OWNS you and your shitty Nirvana bootlegs


 
I assume you are referring to the BBC Sessions I posted a while back. They're not really bootleg as they were released like that by the BBC. It's interesting to hear properly recorded live versions of some of their rarer songs, rather than crap quality ones from Reading.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 10, 2010)

I do like some good ol' shoegaze every now and then. :3 90's British alt holds a special place in my heart. Lush, Ride... (I can't think of anything else...)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Here are a couple bands to get you started. *I personally think there should be a post-shoegaze or shoegaze revival.*


 
Here you go
[video=youtube;Bzge5vY72hE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzge5vY72hE[/video]


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow Senzuri that was amazing!!!!!!!!!! Like now # one on my list


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Here you go
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzge5vY72hE
> 
> I was scared of the cubes but they turned out to friendly. Nice find, you listen to M-83 normally?


----------



## Deo (Oct 11, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> What the fuck is your avatar?


It's a dead emaciated dog.


----------



## Jude (Oct 12, 2010)

I love shoegaze. I don't particularly like the songs you posted, though. That's just me.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2010)

what the fuck is a shoegaze


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what the fuck is a shoegaze


 
Look down.

Oh snap.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what the fuck is a shoegaze


 
wehn you put a buncha fucking effects on your geetar and look at your shoes the whole time youre playing like an asshole


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 12, 2010)

I listen to Faunts and The Daysleepers. Both are amazing shoegaze bands.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been working on some gaze shit. I like the music good enough, but I sort of hate the scene. 

In closing, there's no such thing as too many guitar overdubs.


----------



## StrangeBlackCat (Oct 19, 2010)

Slowdive > *



Aden said:


> This  is my thoughts on shoegaze


 pretty much.


----------



## Aden (Oct 19, 2010)

StrangeBlackCat said:


> pretty much.


 
:3

Did you have to wait months to finally get your copy from enemieslist too?


----------



## StrangeBlackCat (Oct 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> :3
> 
> Did you have to wait months to finally get your copy from enemieslist too?



Deathconsciousness = 11/10

Quite a while, yeah. Checked the mail anxiously everyday. You get the first run with the fucked up labels?

Posting here reminded me I STILL have not read that cult booklet that came with it. I need to get on that.


----------



## Aden (Oct 19, 2010)

StrangeBlackCat said:


> Quite a while, yeah. Checked the mail anxiously everyday. You get the first run with the fucked up labels?



Mine has 'The Future' and 'The Plow that Broke the Plains' on either side of each record, like telling you side A is on record 1, side B is on record 2, side C is back on record 1, etc. if that's what you're talking about



> Posting here reminded me I STILL have not read that cult booklet that came with it. I need to get on that.


 
You really do. It's very well-written and extremely fascinating. Goes great with the music as well. Beginning reading and then having "A Quick One Before the Eternal Worm Devours Connecticut" and then "Bloodhail" in the background is

well
"transcendent" would be a good word I suppose, but that makes it seem like it's more ethereal when it's really just getting very into the emotions that go with interesting history. So glad to have gotten it.


----------



## Delta (Oct 24, 2010)

I honestly dont think shoegaze has gone anywhere, but out of the spotlight.

[video=youtube;XcdwYGQEY_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcdwYGQEY_g[/video]


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 28, 2010)

that delay is dope


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 12, 2010)

[yt]8r4FM4OSTpM[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Nov 12, 2010)

why yes I enjoy shoegaze c:


----------



## LeonHuskerz (Nov 12, 2010)

I approve of shoegaze! I think it's a good alternative to electronic type ambient music when you're trying to chill out. Especially good for drawing.

It's all about MBV's 'Loveless'


----------



## Aden (Nov 12, 2010)

LeonHuskerz said:


> It's all about MBV's 'Loveless'


 
People tout this album so much, but honestly I can't stand it. Just my opinion. I don't get the hype.


----------



## LeonHuskerz (Nov 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> People tout this album so much, but honestly I can't stand it. Just my opinion. I don't get the hype.



nah man that's cool I know it's not for everyone! Just find it to be  good background music for working on art or for reading. Don't knock ya for  it.


----------



## Hir (Nov 12, 2010)

i rather enjoy Ride's Today Forever EP, oh and Alcest's stuff is good.

Also I'm with Aden on Loveless. Didn't like it much.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 14, 2010)

Airiel. Kinda a nugaze band, less ambient, but decent, nevertheless.

[yt]2jP_JdJKBxM[/yt]

[yt]nWpsPakBpBA[/yt]

Longwave.
[yt]AfBacNYx0HM[/yt]

Cocteau Twins and The Daysleepers are still the best, though.


----------



## Synthfox303 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Here are a couple bands to get you started. I personally think there should be a post-shoegaze or shoegaze revival.
> 
> Slowdive
> 
> ...



Yes, same! Ive always liked shoegaze and neo psychadelia stuff. Its very nice sounding!


----------

